# No Footer



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

I just had my next project house cleaned out and gutted. This is in Columbus Ohio. The house is about 100 years old, brick and old split face block foundation. We discovered yesterday that theres no footer. The foundation sits in clayish soil.The block is plumb and straight. My mason says its fine. Its lasted this long. Im sure some masons would say otherwise. This rehab is a government funded project. I want to make sure nothing comes back to bite me later. How many different ways are there to fix this. Any input would be nice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

How far below grade?


----------



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

4-5 feet


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Can't answer for the government, but I've learned not to worry if it's worked for that long. Have seen some around here 12' below grade, and doing fine. One we worked on was 1849 12" brick foundation on clay, only @12-14 deep. Other than that, I'd be calling guys with grout pumps.
Good luck.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The best way would be to put back what you removed and assume with confidence the foundation is fine.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Leave it alone. If not, jack the house up and lay up a new foundation. Should only cost you around $30,000. arty:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I see that all the time on some of the real old homes around here.

We have never done anything with them unless we have to do some underpinning due to lowered elevations.

If all is well, leave it. some of the places I have worked at that had these conditions were $1 million+, renovations. If it's good enough for them it should be good enough for any Gov. Rehab.

If you want to cover your butt, get the architect and engineer involved. More damage could be done by attempting to underpin and install a footing than by leaving it as is.


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

The frost line where I live is 3' 6" but I've seen older houses built of clay only 0" below grade and they have been there for over 100 years perfectly plumb still. So if there's nothing wrong with it then leave well alone.


----------

